# American Gladiators in HD



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Didn't see a thread on this so I might as well be the one to start one. I noticed that this will be in HD tonight, that might get me to watch to see how close it is to the prior version.


----------



## RUBBLE (Mar 6, 2006)

I would hope that all new shows are in HD. I still don't unstand why shows like Deal or no Deal and the Apprentice are still in sd. If Deadliest Catch can be filmed in HD in extreme conditions why can't Survivior do the same?


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

RAD said:


> Didn't see a thread on this so I might as well be the one to start one. I noticed that this will be in HD tonight, that might get me to watch to see how close it is to the prior version.


That's weird...my guide says nothing about it being in HD (Houston NBC affiliate).

Deal or No Deal and American Gladiators with no HD desginator in the guide or info.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

RUBBLE said:


> I would hope that all new shows are in HD. I still don't unstand why shows like Deal or no Deal and the Apprentice are still in sd. If Deadliest Catch can be filmed in HD in extreme conditions why can't Survivior do the same?


Why? Burnett is cheap. Wahh...buy some freaking HD cameras already.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

cdc101 said:


> That's weird...my guide says nothing about it being in HD (Houston NBC affiliate).
> 
> Deal or No Deal and American Gladiators with no HD desginator in the guide or info.


The NBC web site shows it being in HD, plus the spots they've been showing have HD footage in them.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

RAD said:


> The NBC web site shows it being in HD, plus the spots they've been showing have HD footage in them.


Not doubting ya bro...just telling ya what my guide says. I'm 100% hoping my guide is incorrect.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

cdc101 said:


> Not doubting ya bro...just telling ya what my guide says. I'm 100% hoping my guide is incorrect.


NP, my guide on my STB's don't say HD either, but then again it shows some programs in HD on our NBC channel that aren't.


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

RUBBLE said:


> I would hope that all new shows are in HD. I still don't unstand why shows like Deal or no Deal and the Apprentice are still in sd. If Deadliest Catch can be filmed in HD in extreme conditions why can't Survivior do the same?


Don't leave out Beauty and the G33k in SD. =(


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

RAD said:


> NP, my guide on my STB's don't say HD either, but then again it shows some programs in HD on our NBC channel that aren't.


No HD for me in the Houston area.


----------



## vankai (Jan 22, 2007)

At the beginning they showed the old American Gladiators with an old time rounded edge tv screen.......

The show is now in HD, although my guide did not show that.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

vankai said:


> At the beginning they showed the old American Gladiators with an old time rounded edge tv screen.......
> 
> The show is now in HD, although my guide did not show that.


Full widescreen MPEG4? I'm in standard 4:3 'Deal or No Deal' rez.


----------



## vankai (Jan 22, 2007)

cdc101 said:


> Full widescreen MPEG4? I'm in standard 4:3 'Deal or No Deal' rez.


Full widescreen MPEG4

San Antonio, WOAI

Deal or No Deal was in 4:3.......


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

vankai said:


> Full widescreen MPEG4
> 
> San Antonio, WOAI
> 
> Deal or No Deal was in 4:3.......


This is nuts...I don't get it.

But...I guess it's not the end of the world. lol


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Very strange...flipped over to watch Desperate Housewives and when I go back at 9:00, it's in full MPEG4 Widescreen.


----------



## jwittenmyer (Oct 8, 2007)

I kept waiting for Beef Supreme to come out and start kicking some ass.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

I was surprised to see it in HD because my guide also didn't show HD. As far as the show, I really liked it. It felt an awful lot like the original which is a good thing. The competitors were much more annoying and I enjoyed the cocky ones getting thrown down by the Gladiators. I don't know how I like the idea of the winner of the whole thing getting to become Gladiators next season. The whole point of the show is that you have normal, athletic people taking on gigantic muscular people. If you have Gladiators that looked like the little Asian guy that won in the second episode last night as a Gladiator, that would be a joke. Anyways, glad to see it back and I hope it sticks around for a while.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

American Gladiators in HD was very nice. I just wish the guide data would've been properly marked.


----------

